# [NET]Puedo hacer ping a todo el mundo menos a mi (cerrado)

## niso

Pues eso, no tengo mucha información mas. Puedo hacer ping a todo el mundo menos a mi mismo ( ni a loopback ni poniendo mi dirección LAN). Alguna idea?Last edited by niso on Sat Mar 17, 2007 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

/etc/init.d/net.lo start

Si funciona para no tener que hacerlo cada vez que arranques:

rc-update add net.lo default

suerte!

----------

## niso

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.lo start
> 
> Si funciona para no tener que hacerlo cada vez que arranques:
> 
> rc-update add net.lo default
> ...

 

Hola, gracias x contestar, pero lo del loopback ya lo miré. Ya lo tenía agregado en el inicio. No puedo ni encender el amule server ni nada, no se q hacer :S

----------

## ekz

No sera que toqueteaste algo y estas bloqueando los pings a tu maquina?

Recuerdo que poniendo una linea en un fichero de /etc se lograba esto

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> No sera que toqueteaste algo y estas bloqueando los pings a tu maquina?

 

Eso! que tal un iptables -F ?? Y después si, ping al localhost...

Saludos!

----------

## niso

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   No sera que toqueteaste algo y estas bloqueando los pings a tu maquina? 
> 
> Eso! que tal un iptables -F ?? Y después si, ping al localhost...
> 
> Saludos!

 

Pues no he tocado nada, lo unico q hice fue actualizar el portage y instalar el mldonkey, y no tengo el iptables puesto. Tpc he tocado nada en /etc sobre nada de redes :S Es super raro el tema, no se q mas mirar...

----------

## Neodraco

¿Puedes colocar el resultado de ejecutar ifconfig, route -n, el fichero /etc/hosts y el fichero /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## niso

 *Neodraco wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes colocar el resultado de ejecutar ifconfig, route -n, el fichero /etc/hosts y el fichero /etc/conf.d/net?

 

Sí, por supuesto.

ifconfig

```

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:F9:B6:E2  

          inet addr:12.24.36.10  Bcast:12.24.36.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:35ff:fef9:b6e2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9596 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9188 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:6612583 (6.3 Mb)  TX bytes:2537319 (2.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000 Memory:ffdfd000-ffdfdfff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

route -n

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

12.24.36.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2000   0        0 eth2

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         12.24.36.1      0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 eth2

```

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1      portatil

12.24.36.11     casa

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

#Wifi

modules_eth2=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth2=20

dhcpcd_eth2="-R -N -t 30"

#LAN

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

Aquí está todo, si quieres alguna otra cosa solo tienes que decirmelo, y gracias de antemano  :Smile: 

----------

## franconob_pr

Tenes compilado el kernel con soporte para loopback? Si lo tenes como modulo acordate de cargarlo.

Suerte

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/hosts
> 
> 127.0.0.1      portatil 
> 
> 12.24.36.11     casa

 

No será que:

```
127.0.0.1    localhost    portatil

12.24.36.11    casa
```

te falta "localhost" y por eso no puede resolverse a si misma usando ese nombre?

Agregale localhost como lo pongo arriba a ver que pasa...

Eso te debería permitir hacer ping a localhost, ping a portatil, ping a 127.0.0.1 y ping a 12.24.36.10

Se me acabaron las ideas.

Saludos!

**EDIT** Franconob: Desde donde se le da soporte para loopback al kernel? no lo encuentro... (solo por curiosidad)

**EDIT 2** Estás 100% seguro que ningun servicio está bloqueando icmp echo? podrías postear la salida de rc-update show ??

----------

## niso

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /etc/hosts
> 
> 127.0.0.1      portatil 
> 
> 12.24.36.11     casa 
> ...

 

Lo del localhost no puede ser, pq el hostname es "portatil".  Lo del loopback esta en "Device Drivers -> Block Devices". Y aquí tienes mi salida del rc-update show.

```

               acpid | battery      default                  

           alsasound |         boot                          

            bootmisc |         boot                          

             checkfs |         boot                          

           checkroot |         boot                          

               clock |         boot                          

         consolefont |         boot                          

            cpufreqd | battery      default                  

               cupsd |              default                  

                dbus | battery      default                  

                hald | battery      default                  

            hostname |         boot                          

             keymaps |         boot                          

               local | battery      default nonetwork        

          localmount |         boot                          

       mDNSResponder | battery                               

             modules |         boot                          

              net.lo |         boot                          

            netmount | battery      default                  

           rmnologin |         boot                          

           syslog-ng | battery      default                  

             urandom |         boot                          

          vixie-cron | battery      default                  

                 xdm | battery      default 

```

Gracias x mirarlo  :Smile: ,  mira que es raro el tema eh! :S

*EDITO -> Lo de los servicios que bloquean el icmp echo, en caso de tenerlo bloqueado (que no se como mirarlo) no deberia bloquearme los pings a todo el mundo ( no solo a mi mismo) ?

**EDIT2-> Lo del loopback service q he dicho antes no es  :Sad: , es para todo menos para eso.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Lo del localhost no puede ser, pq el hostname es "portatil"

 

Para que me entiendas: La pc tiene que ser capaz de resolverse a si misma como "localhost" y esto se hace por medio del archivo /etc/hosts...

El nombre de host se especifica en /etc/conf.d/hostname (y en /etc/hosts pero solo para la resolucion de nombres de dominio a numero de IP)

Para ponerlo mas en claro: Mi webserver maneja dos dominios, dominio1.com y dominio2.com. Tiene corriendo un MySQL server al cual accede conectandose a si misma usando "localhost"...

Para que todo esto ocurra mi /etc/hosts dice:

127.0.0.1    localhost    webserver    dominio1.com    dominio2.com

Si quito localhost, adiós mysql, por ejemplo. Luego, en el tuyo debería decir:

127.0.0.1    localhost    portatil

Ok?

Saludos!

----------

## niso

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Lo del localhost no puede ser, pq el hostname es "portatil" 
> 
> Para que me entiendas: La pc tiene que ser capaz de resolverse a si misma como "localhost" y esto se hace por medio del archivo /etc/hosts...
> 
> El nombre de host se especifica en /etc/conf.d/hostname (y en /etc/hosts pero solo para la resolucion de nombres de dominio a numero de IP)
> ...

 

Vamos a ver, mi /etc/conf.d/hostname es este:

```

HOSTNAME="portatil"

```

por lo tanto, mi hostname, ya no es "localhost". Luego si hago un ping a localhost, no sabrá lo que es porque ya no tengo definido nada que sea "localhost" no? ejemplo:

```

niso@portatil ~ $ ping localhost

ping: unknown host localhost

```

Entonces según entiendo bastaria con tener en /etc/hosts:

```

127.0.0.1 portatil

```

Disculpa si me estoy haciendo la picha un lio jeje, y gracias por ayudarme  :Smile: 

----------

## niso

Ya esta solucionado!! Explico x si le pasa a alguien. Me he dado cuenta pq haciendo un traceroute

```

portatil niso # traceroute portatil

traceroute to portatil (127.0.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  portatil (127.0.0.1)  0.061 ms  0.030 ms  0.027 ms

```

llegan los paquetes (son datagramas UDP). En cambio si hago:

```

portatil niso # traceroute -I portatil

traceroute to portatil (127.0.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  * * *

```

No funciona pq son paquetes ICMP, esto significa q tengo alguna cosa q me impide recibir ping ( he probado hacer ping desde otro ordenador y no llegan). Entonces mirando la configuración de sysctl.conf, tenía esto:

```

net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all = 1

```

Lo he puesto a cero y ya esta, lo que es extraño esq esto lo puse hace mucho tiempo y seguia dejando hacerme ping. Bueno ya está solucionado, gracias a todos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todo los días se aprende algo nuevo leyendo estos foros... Se me está haciendo vicio ya...

No conocía esa opción.

saludos!

----------

